# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Cảm nhận ban đầu về Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare

## thutrang203

Đến hẹn lại lên, lại một phiên bản *Call of Duty* nữa đến với người hâm mộ vào dịp cuối năm. Có điều Advanced Warfare kì này thu hút được nhiều sự chú ý hơn phần vì đến từ hãng phát triển hoàn toàn mới Sledgehammer Games, phần vì bối cảnh viễn tưởng chưa từng được giới thiệu trong series. Phát hành chính thức vào ngày hôm qua với dung lượng khủng gần 50GB, nhiều gamer nhanh chân đã kịp thưởng thức chút ít hoặc thậm chí là hoàn thành *Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare* trong thời gian rất ngắn, vậy những cảm nhận ban đầu về trò chơi là gì? 


*Đồ họa đẹp*
Đây là điểm được gần như toàn bộ những người chơi *Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare* đồng ý. So với phiên bản năm trước Call of Duty: Ghosts nói riêng và tiêu chuẩn của các tựa game AAA hiện nay nói chung, chất lượng hình ảnh của *Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare* là không có gì đáng chê trách với những mô hình chi tiết, hiệu ứng đổ bóng, ánh sáng chân thực và đặc biệt là biểu cảm trên gương mặt nhân vật.


Nhờ có sự tham gia của diễn viên nổi tiếng Kevin Spacey (Jonathan Irons) và Troy Baker (Jack Mitchell) - người tham gia lồng tiếng cho rất nhiều tựa game nổi tiếng gần đây cùng công nghệ bắt chuyển động mocap, các đoạn cắt cảnh của *Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare* thực sự sống động và thuyết phục. Không chỉ gương mặt mà phần tóc của nhân vật cũng được Sledgehammer Games chăm chút rất kĩ, biến trải nghiệm Call of Duty trở nên điện ảnh hơn bao giờ hết. Dù vậy, nhược điểm cố hữu của những đoạn cắt cảnh dựng bằng hình ảnh ingame là đôi mắt vô hồn vẫn chưa thể được khắc phục.
*Gameplay tương đối thỏa mãn*
Về cơ bản, không có nhiều đổi mới trong công thức mà fan hâm mộ đã quen thuộc ở series Call of Duty, đó là: Phá cửa xông vào + Những pha hành động slow motion + trường đoạn dựng sẵn hoành tráng. Nhưng nhờ bối cảnh viễn tưởng năm 2054, người chơi sẽ được tiếp cận với nhiều món đồ chơi công nghệ cao mới như găng tay bám dính, súng tự "in" đạn, khả năng nhảy kép (double jump), lựu đạn tự tìm mục tiêu hay các thiết bị nhìn xuyên tường. Tuy nhiên hệ thống đồ chơi này lại đi theo từng nhiệm vụ chứ không được trang bị cho nhân vật chính xuyên suốt phần chiến dịch nên nhiều khi tạo ra cảm giác tiếc nuối cho người chơi.


Thời lượng phần chơi chiến dịch của *Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare* rơi vào khoảng 5 tới 6 tiếng, khá ngắn đối với một tựa game với dung lượng 43GB nhưng không có gì lạ lẫm đối với series Call of Duty. Vẫn tập trung chủ yếu cho multiplayer nên trong số 43GB đó chỉ có 6GB dành cho chơi đơn, dù vậy số ít những người đã hoàn thành Advanced Warfare ở thời điểm hiện tại đánh giá cốt truyện kì này tỏ ra hấp dẫn và hợp lý hơn so với Ghosts năm ngoái.
*Hạn chế*
Bên cạnh ưu điểm thì tất nhiên cũng xuất hiện một số ý kiến chê bai về *Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare*. Điểm đầu tiên là việc game ngốn CPU rất nhiều, hầu như luôn ở mức 99% ngay cả ở những trường đoạn mà game không phải xử lý gì nặng nề. Thêm vào đó là tình trạng trồi sụt khung hình khi ra/vào các cutscene dù cấu hình máy tính không hề yếu. Không rõ đây là lỗi phát sinh do người dùng chơi bằng bản crack hay do bản thân trò chơi chưa được tối ưu.

Ý kiến của một người chơi về tình trạng ăn CPU trên diễn đàn Gamevn.


*Kết*
Qua những ấn tượng sơ bộ ban đầu, *Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare* tỏ ra là bước tiến khá đáng kể đối với một series FPS liên tục bị chê là quá cũ kĩ trong nhiều năm trở lại đây. Hiện tại phần multiplayer của game vẫn còn là ẩn số nhưng nếu phần chơi này cũng đạt chất lượng tốt và thu hút được nhiều người chơi thì có thể nói, Activision sẽ có thể yên tâm về tương lai của con gà đẻ trứng vàng Call of Duty trong tương lai gần.
*>> Hé lộ chế độ zombie trong Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare*

----------

